# Custom battery wraps



## Mahlie (4/9/17)

Did these a while ago. 
1. Select design
2. Print on normal paper with normal printer
3. Cut to size (56,5mm x 65mm)
4. Insert paper between battery and clear wrap
5. Shrink, as per usual
6. Voila! 

If I could do it, anyone can. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10 | Creative 3


----------



## Stosta (5/9/17)

Damn that is an awesome idea! Now why did I go and stock up on black wraps!?!!


----------



## Mahlie (5/9/17)

I use black wraps for my squonkers. Just looks neat to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahlie (5/9/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/9/17)

Mahlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic looking setup! Even the juice is matchy matcherson!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (5/9/17)

Mahlie said:


> Did these a while ago.
> 1. Select design
> 2. Print on normal paper with normal printer
> 3. Cut to size (56,5mm x 65mm)
> ...



Hi There, awesome idea you have there.

Where did you buy the clear wrap? Or is is normal shrink tubing?


----------



## Stosta (5/9/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi There, awesome idea you have there.
> 
> Where did you buy the clear wrap? Or is is normal shrink tubing?


I know Vape King has some clear wraps because I got from them last time.

https://www.vapeking.co.za/18650-battery-wrap-various-colours-4-pack-vape-king.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahlie (5/9/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Hi There, awesome idea you have there.
> 
> Where did you buy the clear wrap? Or is is normal shrink tubing?



Hi, 
I got these from Vapers Corner. I've ordered tubing via wantitall in the meantime. Should receive them soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

